# Dubai marina/JLT - your thoughts?



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys - 

I've just been over there for a bit of a 'look and see' and a final interview. 

All things going well - i'll be moving over in a few months. 

I've narrowed down my housing search to two areas - the Marina/JBR and Jumeriah Lakes Towers (JLT).

Are any of you living in either one of these areas? 

As far as i can see you seem to get a lot more for your money in the JLT area - basically a 2br for the price of a 1br in the Marina (for the same standard of finishes etc). 

At the moment i'm leaning towards the Marina because i'm attracted to the idea of being able to walk (in the cooler months) to the Walk for a bite to eat and a spot of shopping. 

My questions are:
1. Is there any public access to the beach on the ocean side of the Marina?

2. What's the Marina Walk like as far as variety of food/retail premises? Is there a good vibe there or is it a bit sterile?

3. Is the JLT area a little isolated? - are there retail/food areas planned in close proximity?

4. Is the pedestrian area around the Marina walk large enough for rollerblading to be contemplated?

5. Are there any watergin holes (ie pubs or bars) in the Marina Walk or anywhere else other than hotels?

Any thoughts on these questions or general opinions about the Marina/JLT would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Questions. I am thinking the same. (Actually, wife wants marina, and I want the space in JLT).

If you have made it over, any thoughts? Others?

Thanks,
Mr. Man


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

OK, I can sum this up a bit, I don't live in either area yet but these are the two areas I have been looking at the past two weeks. So far my favorite apartment has been in the Green lakes Building S3 but I am choosing my 2nd favorite which is the Marina Promenade mainly because it is within walking distance to everything I want, the beach, the bars, and many pretty good restaurants. 

Yes you do get more for your money in the JLT area but that is because there is so much more construction going on over there and there are no shops or hotels open in the area. No hotels means no bars and for me that means taking a taxi to the marina area when I want to eat or have a beer. One of the places I looked at today was not really that nice, it was in the Lake Terrace building, the bedroom was so small I doubt a king sized bed would fit with walking room around it.

There is plenty of public access to the beach near the marina, not much parking but if you walk you can be on the beach in minutes form the JBR or other buildings.

Marina Walk is going to be great in the next 6 months, there are several shops open now with a lot more in the final stages. For food you can get anything from KFC to pizza to sushi. I ate at the noodle room last night, it was great! I think there are at least 5 starbucks open on the marina walk! One every block it seems.

I think you could easily rollerblade around the marina walk, the sidewalk is cobblestone though so I am not sure how well that would work for you but there are plenty of sidewalks planned around the waterside of the marina too.

There are at least five hotels with bars within walking distance of the marina walk. The best one I have been to so far was the Oasis Beach Hotel, bar was called the parrot club...go figure 

Overall I am choosing the Marina simply because it is walking distance to everything, there are bars, and eating establishments already open, I like the views better, ocean and marina views from the apartment I am making an offer on and the construction is nearing completion in parts of the marina where its still in full swing on the JLT side.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> OK, I can sum this up a bit, I don't live in either area yet but these are the two areas I have been looking at the past two weeks. So far my favorite apartment has been in the Green lakes Building S3 but I am choosing my 2nd favorite which is the Marina Promenade mainly because it is within walking distance to everything I want, the beach, the bars, and many pretty good restaurants.
> 
> Yes you do get more for your money in the JLT area but that is because there is so much more construction going on over there and there are no shops or hotels open in the area. No hotels means no bars and for me that means taking a taxi to the marina area when I want to eat or have a beer. One of the places I looked at today was not really that nice, it was in the Lake Terrace building, the bedroom was so small I doubt a king sized bed would fit with walking room around it.
> 
> ...


You've convinced me!! Marina it will be then!!! I'll be based in Media City, so that should be close enough to work!!! Definitely looking to cut the 1.5hr trek that I currently have to put up with in the UK! Thanks for the info by the way! It helps to have the opinion of someone already out in Dubai!


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I looked online at the Lake Terrace, but was skeptical since the 3BR are the same sq ft. as most other 2BR. Good to know about the BR because we have a king set.

I was looking at Goldcrest Views 1 and my wife has zeroed in on Time Place. I like the cheaper sq ft at GCV and the cool rooftop pool, but my wife likes the Time Place location in the Marina with as you said, already built up shopping/eating etc. 

Also, we need the ability for our 2 boys to run around outside, and the JLT seems dangerous if not impossible vs. a better suited JBR or Marina.

marina promenade looks to be outside our budget. Which building did you look into?

We like JBR for its location, but my wife doesn't like the communist look and the small windows. Plus, I hear they are having problems over there with construction quality, not providing the originally promised amenities and slow build up of commerce. I hear Amwaj (except bldg 4) is the best area.

They have an interesting forum which is just a long b*tch fest about DP and each other. Funny, because they are driving away prospective tenants with that forum.

Mr. Man


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I looked at 3 different buildings in the Marina Promenade but I can't remember the names of them all. The apartment owner that is willing to work with me on my budget though is in the Aurora building so that is where I will be.

I haven't seen a place in JBR, went to see one yesterday but the door was locked and the key wouldn't work. It was on the 27th floor and we had to wait for almost 10 minutes for an elevator. Doesn't sound like a long time but try standing in a hallway that that is all tan with no artwork or windows to entertain you, next to a real estate agent that doesn't really understand english and speaks even less...yeah, not the most productive or entertaining 10 minutes of my life....


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Promenade does indeed look nice, but since it is new, it may be outside my $$. Seems they charge 3BR rates for 2BR units and so-forth. $250k for 1500 sq ft 2 BR is kinda high compared to older bldgs.

Looks like Marina for sure for us.

Does you contact at MP have any 2BR he may rent at a reasonable rate?

BR,
TE


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, MP is high but so far I like that building best out of all of them, the fit and finish is nicer from what I can tell of the other buildings. If I were you I would email every agent in town you can get a number for and ask them to give you a list of what is available in there. Seems the pickings are slim right now, I have only seen four apartments out of all the buildings in the promenade. I've decided on one but still haven't gotten the paperwork done, I am hoping I didn't lose it!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Too much construction for me in the Marina. we ended up at the greens and absolutely love it !


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

alli said:


> Too much construction for me in the Marina. we ended up at the greens and absolutely love it !


Hi alli,

Whats the greens like? Are there parks and shared pools etc? Local shops? My husband has just applied for some jobs and I'm doing as much research as I can already....some would say cart before horse....I just like to be prepared. I liked the idea of the marina but you can even see the level of construction going on in property photo's, which has put me off a bit.

Thanks


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

From the 2 days I was there, construction is everywhere, not just the marina.

I thought about the greens, but a view is important. i.e. city/marina view and/or sea. Even at the expense of space.

My wife is not keen on moving to a 2 story bldg plopped in the desert. We live in a neighborhood like that today, and while we love it here a reason to move there is to try something new (i.e. urban living).

Also our budget is low and the greens, green community, AR, etc. seem outside our budget. That said, since we are renting, we could try the marina and move if we don't like it and/or find we can afford more.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I've not been out there yet but from the research I've done I think your right about construction Mrman and in fairness we can't knock it because its probably whats giving most of us the chance to relocate!

Fair play for wanting to try something new and like you say if your renting and it doesn't suit you, you can always move on.

You mentioned your budget, the greens and the marina don't seem to be that different in price.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Hi alli,
> 
> Whats the greens like? Are there parks and shared pools etc? Local shops? My husband has just applied for some jobs and I'm doing as much research as I can already....some would say cart before horse....I just like to be prepared. I liked the idea of the marina but you can even see the level of construction going on in property photo's, which has put me off a bit.
> 
> Thanks


Hey,

first of all to address a couple of other things - the marina and the greens are pretty much the same price. Out budget was 130,000k per year for a 1br apartment. We looked at the marina, JBR and the greens. Don't be fooled by thinking that if you live in the Marina you will get a Marina view - nor will you necessarily get a beach view if you live in the beach residences. The Marina was way too busy and noisy for my liking.

For me, JBR was just a little too expensive for what it was. And the Marina had a view alright - of Sheikh Zayed road! Coming from Australia and loving space and gardens, we ruled out JBR, JLT and the Marina because it was loud, dirty, and noisy. Plus you have to remember there is 24 hour construction here. Also, never rent next to an empty block, or else you will have a new building being built next to your window.

We checked out the greens and immediately felt that this was it. The greens is a community, broken down into I think maybe 20 blocks of apartments. Each block has a gym, pool and basketball court, and a BBQ area (we were horrified to learn we werent allowed bbqs on our balcony but it kinda makes sense with the heat and LPG tanks!)

The greens is quiet, and has quite a bit of greenery in the form of walkways and such. It's not exactly a haven, but it fit within our price range and was quiet, easily accessible and very well located. There are stacks of families here, and lots of people own dogs who walk by my window in the evening. The Greens has a town centre with an ice cream shop, hair beauty nails etc, supermarket, chemist, and quite a few restaurants. It's only a 10 min drive to the beach if you want to go for a dip, and also 10 mins to various clubs /hotels along the beach.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Since I have been focusing on the Marina promenade I will summarize what you get there in a 1 bedroom between 900 and 1100 square foot 

view for the price (all partial views):

135000 - 4th floor, road view lots of noise

140000 - 8th floor marina and road view

142000 - 8th floor marina and building view (mine I hope)

145000 - 8th floor marina and sea views

155000 - 27th floor marina and sea views

All of the leasing agents have said that the prices have gone up 20k in the past few months. I am working with my company at increasing my budget because I can't get nearly what I signed on for. But I will be able to live if I don't stay in the Marina Promenade...but I'll be bummed


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks. Obvioulsly we need min 2BR. Prices start a 160k - 210k for ~1200-1400 sq ft from what I've seen online.

MP looks like 250k for same. 

I think all agents are programmed to say" everything has gone up in past few months" Seems like I have read that repeatedly over the last couple years of posts....


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

alli said:


> The greens is quiet, and has quite a bit of greenery in the form of walkways and such. It's not exactly a haven, but it fit within our price range and was quiet, easily accessible and very well located. There are stacks of families here, and lots of people own dogs who walk by my window in the evening. The Greens has a town centre with an ice cream shop, hair beauty nails etc, supermarket, chemist, and quite a few restaurants. It's only a 10 min drive to the beach if you want to go for a dip, and also 10 mins to various clubs /hotels along the beach.


Thanks Alli, the greens is sounding better by the minute....I read in an earlier post that you work for hyder consulting, my hubby has applied for a job with them, sshhh, is the commute ok from there to the greens?

cheers


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Hopeful! Yes, I do work for Hyder. What does hubby do? The commute from the greens to work is, on a good day, 20 mins. In traffic, maybe 35. It's really an easy drive.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Not too bad then. He's an Electrical design engineer.


----------



## St3v3n_NZ (Jul 27, 2008)

alli said:


> Hey,
> 
> first of all to address a couple of other things - the marina and the greens are pretty much the same price. Out budget was 130,000k per year for a 1br apartment. We looked at the marina, JBR and the greens. Don't be fooled by thinking that if you live in the Marina you will get a Marina view - nor will you necessarily get a beach view if you live in the beach residences. The Marina was way too busy and noisy for my liking.
> 
> ...



Hey...I am from NZ...moving over in 2 months..
looking for a 1 brdrm or even a studio.... how much can we expect to pay at the greens??

cheers!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

St3v3n_NZ said:


> Hey...I am from NZ...moving over in 2 months..
> looking for a 1 brdrm or even a studio.... how much can we expect to pay at the greens??
> 
> cheers!


Hi there, not sure if your looking for furnished or unfurnished but from what I've seen your looking at 110k-125k aed for a one bed. Just found a fully furnished one for 115k, I think thats pretty good.

Take a look 

Dubai Properties to Buy, Sell, Rent at Landmark Properties - Greens - Greens


----------

